# Differences Among The "GENERATIONS" of Breakaway All-Star Rods ?



## ez2cdave

Guys,

What are the differences among the "generations" of the various Breakaway / All-Star rods ? 

Also, what years of production mark each one ?

Thanks !


----------



## Introfiant

This is about the only person I would suggest asking. If he knows and gives you an answer please share, I'd love to know as well.
http://www.stripersonline.com/u/39215/surfmaster250


----------



## Catch This

you might also try Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks. They were involved in the early breakaways and also built quite a few All Stars


----------



## ez2cdave

Introfiant said:


> This is about the only person I would suggest asking. If he knows and gives you an answer please share, I'd love to know as well.
> http://www.stripersonline.com/u/39215/surfmaster250


I just PM'd him and started a thread to see what else turns up . . . Thanks !


----------



## ez2cdave

Catch This said:


> you might also try Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks. They were involved in the early breakaways and also built quite a few All Stars


That's a great idea . . . I'll give him a call !


----------



## poppop1

Bought both of my Breakaway Allstars in 2004', 10' 1-4 oz., and 11'9'' 3-6 oz., these are both the ''Allstar'' blanks. About 2005' or 2006' Breakaway started using Bill Batson rainshadow blanks, this is also the time the Breakaway LDX and HDX rods were new on the market, I planned on buying one since I liked my Allstars so much but picked one up and just didn't like the feel, although many people like them. I can't tell for sure what blanks they are currently using, but that is a little history about Breakaway located if Corpus Christie, Texas.


----------



## NASCAR

Wasn't 2004 the last year the Allstar Breakaway was built? The first gen Allstar had a 10' tip and is apparently the 1209. Had a short and fat butt piece like the purglas 400 series. Second gen went to a 9' tip. Length was 13'2". They are the desirable ones, however they were not consistent and some are considered light and others heavy. The third gen rods are much stiffer and take more to load. I do not know the years of each production run, but the Allstar Breakaway rods were second gen rods.


----------



## poppop1

Both my rods mentioned above are 2 piece 50/50 split, I thought my 11'9'' 3-6 oz. rod was a 1418, not 100% sure however, it performs well regardless.


----------



## BaitWaster

I have a pair of 11'9"s, one bought as a blank and the other bought as a bargain as a fully built Breakaway. 119-2 XH labeling on the production rod. Rare case of a rod under-rated IMO as far as weight rating. 5 & 6 oz is the sweet spot. Great rod paired with a Sl20SH, Calcutta 400 or ABU 6500 to tourney fish where you are holding the rod for a 5+ of hours a day 

Drumdum should be able to add to the conversation.


----------



## ez2cdave

ez2cdave said:


> I just PM'd him and started a thread to see what else turns up . . . Thanks !


I got a reply . . . Pretty much just the "history" of Breakaway and the change from All-Star to Rainshadow to whatever they're using now. No "breakdown" of the physical differences, etc over the years, while they were STILL All-Star.


----------



## ez2cdave

This was the exchange I had with Surfmaster250 about the rods . . .


"Generations" of BREAKAWAY / All-Star Rod Blanks ?
Conversation between Surfmaster250 and me

ez2cdave
Dec 29, 2014 at 3:58 pm
What are the differences among the "generations" of the various Breakaway / All-Star rod blanks ?

Also, what years of production mark each one ?

Thanks !


Surfmaster250
Dec 31, 2014 at 10:21 am
Breakaway is just a contract company. With AllStar they just took stock stuff and branded it as their own. They did have a few non catalog models but Allstar made new blanks all the time.

Going off memory Breakaway and All Star got together in '99 or 2000 when Done Mook started there. All Breakaways were AllStar blanks until about 2006 or so.. When AS was bought up American Tackle and Breakaway had St Croix making blanks on the AS mandrals. Breakaway went elsewhere by 2008 I believe. Amtack was still using StCroix until about 4 years ago. All that Stcroix made was their Viper and American series of 9'. This blank was very similar to my FSC line of 108.. Nick at Breakaway now is using Chinese made to his spec blanks. Hope this is what you were asking.


ez2cdave
Dec 31, 2014 at 2:53 pm
I pretty much knew the history of the company and was asking about "variations" among identical rod blanks, throughout the years they were sold under the "Breakaway" label.

I've heard people refer to "1st generation", 2nd generation", and "3rd generation" rods/blanks. Supposedly, there are variations in their ratings and actual performance over the years. From what I have heard, they also varied in weight, as well.

Have you heard anything about that ?

Thanks !



Surfmaster250
Dec 31, 2014 at 5:26 pm
No... I thought they used St Croix in late 90's or maybe Nick was sponsored in competition?? There are two versions on All Stars.. The pre Mook which had some big heavy surf rods kind of Fenwick copies.. Lots of glass..

Then the Mook years in which he basicly redid what he did over and over copying what he stole from LCI/ Loomis.

Then Breakaway did the Chinese thing. Breakaway in not my specialty... But more just All Star. First gen 1508 & 1509 were way different then Mook versions. 1207 was a big old glass rod but they made a graphite 1207,1208,1209,1210.. To me second gen AS is Mook.. 98' to 2001.. He then left and went to Batson.



ez2cdave
Dec 31, 2014 at 9:50 pm
OK, Thanks for the info . . . I'm going to try to do some more digging !


----------



## Sandcrab

I've built 4 rods using All Star blanks - 10 1/2' - 1265/2 - still have them and use them on ALL visits to the surf or jetty...

Sandcrab


----------



## poloman

I have a 1509 i need help identifying the generation of. Will try and have pics up soon.


----------

